# Just had fibre optic installed...



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone else had this done yet? I'm with Sky, and saw that I was eligible for an upgrade to 40MB so thought I'd get it done. Went on the Sky forums to see how everyone was finding it and saw that they had released an 80MB service on the quiet aswell!

Had to ring them up and speak to a few people as they didn't know how to give me the 80MB service but got it all sorted eventually.

Guy came to set it up for me today and despite a few initial hiccups I'm now really pleased with what I'm getting, it's an "up to" as always with ISP's, but I don't think I have much to complain about!

Here's the result from Speedtest, which bizarrely thinks I'm now from Leeds rather than Essex, but gets better results when testing more locally, weird!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

I get mine installed next thursday with BT, cant wait  should see 75mbit too


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

How much does it set you back a month?


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

carbonangel said:


> I get mine installed next thursday with BT, cant wait  should see 75mbit too


I was surprised just how much had to be changed, for example my telephone point was in a really awkward area, didn't think it'd need to be changed but word of warning they install a chunky new box with two ports which is about twice the depth of a standard one.

Also threw up a few problems with the phone line etc, the guy actually left and was sat out in his van when the internet went back down, managed to bring him back in and he sorted it and now (fingers crossed) I have no problems at all.

Hope it all goes smoothly for you mate, I was told to 'expect' around 76 I think, so definitely pleased with the speeds I'm getting, sure as hell beats the 0.8MB upload I was getting before aswell!


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

How do you go about finding out if your eligible?


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeti Racing said:


> How do you go about finding out if your eligible?


http://www.productsandservices.bt.com/consumerProducts/displayTopic.do?topicId=29017

Try going there, and using the 'Can I Get BT Infinity?' even if you're not intending to use BT it should show you if you can get it.

I actually had a BT person come despite being with Sky.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

jamest said:


> How much does it set you back a month?


I think it's £30 + line rental charge (I think it's £12.50 but I have a phone package with them aswell.)


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

jamest said:


> How much does it set you back a month?





bildo said:


> I was surprised just how much had to be changed, for example my telephone point was in a really awkward area, didn't think it'd need to be changed but word of warning they install a chunky new box with two ports which is about twice the depth of a standard one.


Yeah they have to install a VDSL modem too with a new faceplate., then a link to your normal router.



jamest said:


> How much does it set you back a month?


same as normal BB for me, 21quid a month



Yeti Racing said:


> How do you go about finding out if your eligible?


Goto BT website and do a test


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

not fair!!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I can get 50Mb down with 13Mb up.

At the moment have 60Mb down with 3Mb up (which should go up to 6Mb by August/September) with Virgin.

I'm paying £55 a month (which includes phone rental (£13), phone package and TV), so I guess it's about the same price but better with BT you get better upload.


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

bildo said:


> http://www.productsandservices.bt.com/consumerProducts/displayTopic.do?topicId=29017
> 
> Try going there, and using the 'Can I Get BT Infinity?' even if you're not intending to use BT it should show you if you can get it.
> 
> I actually had a BT person come despite being with Sky.


Perfect! :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm frustratingly still too far away from the Cabinet to get the 80M down product. I can only get around 36MB . Was ready to swap it all over to Sky but alas no.

As a result it means that I am stuck with Virgin and a line that keeps disconnecting daily at the moment.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Does seem to be a bit hit and miss at the moment. A mate of mine lives in a much higher populated area than I do, where I assumed he would get it first. I asked him and he's on a waiting list hoping to get it in the near future.

Pretty lucky for a change!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well up here in horrible scotland we can get a whopping 8mb.. but normally sits around 2-4mb max..


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

My missus works for BT and thankfully we get free telephone calls & internet. We became eligible for infinity today, but the missus cant be bothered to ring in and get the upgrade. She's now about to discover that i can no longer be bothered to make her cups of tea anymore!


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Great for you guys, I get about 2.5gb!!!!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Steve Burnett said:


> Great for you guys, I get about 2.5gb!!!!


Well that's just greedy!

Where are you based?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Steve Burnett said:


> Great for you guys, I get about 2.5gb!!!!


Wish I got 2.5gb :doublesho

I think you may have your mb & gb muddled!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

NickP said:


> Wish I got 2.5gb :doublesho
> 
> I think you may have your mb & gb muddled!


I imagine (if he's being honest) he's probably in another country, I remember when I was still on dial-up, started bragging to my mate in Sweden and he was already on a genuine 100Mbit upload AND download connection back then.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

The only way you will et a 2.5Gb internet connection is being in R&D.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

One of the surrounding villages to the urban area I live in has just had BT upgrades installed so hoping it won't be too long for me!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> The only way you will et a 2.5Gb internet connection is being in R&D.


After a quick Google, it's openly available in France in cities like Paris aswell.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

So there is!

So why does it take so long to 'trial' the technology over here if FTTP has been done and almost a proven technology

Presumed it was much less as the have only just got a 10Gb connection from US to China working


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I would say that was a typo and he meant *M*bps and not *G*bps.

We have been with BT since December and upgraded to 80/20 when that became available, its amazing just how much you can download. I can download from Steam at 9.2MB/s and have a 15GB game ready to play in 25min, I don't think anything I have downloaded so far has taken any longer than 40min to complete.


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Phil H said:


> not fair!!!


+1  I need to wait till 31st Dec before BT upgrade the local exchange. Currently getting about 2mbs


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the 21st century lads!

You can't beat virgin for broadband in my opinion.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

My Infinity is installed tomorrow, wooo


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Welcome to the 21st century lads!
> 
> You can't beat virgin for broadband in my opinion.


until it goes wrong and they are shocking to work with.

2 hours worth of calls, 1 engineer visit and still the problem is not fixed.

Every call...."What security software are you running on your machine sir" IT DOESN'T F**KCING MATTER - the problem is the modem is loosing its connection with its servers, your side of the modem not mine!

Guy I sit next to at work is on week 4 of no phone due to them cutting his line when installing the neighbours while also causing criminal damage to his property


----------

